# Starting back up



## Toast (Oct 31, 2015)

I am starting back up with a planted tank. I am looking for advice and recommendations with an odd tank size. 30"w x 19"d x 36" t. I believe it comes out to be 90 gallons. It is drilled and was used as marine. Metal halide and two fluorescent compacts for the light. ISO power head, mineralized topsoil, and plant recommendations.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Vallisneria looks wonderful in tall tanks.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

It would be interesting to see a photo of the tank and lights. I agree with Michael about vals in a tall tank.


----------



## Toast (Oct 31, 2015)

Here is the tank and the light fixture.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

definitely yells low tech w/ vallisneria sp. and anubias, and wisteria... imo


----------



## Toast (Oct 31, 2015)

Low tech would be fine with me, definitely less maintenance. That plant selection dutchmuch sounds great!

I am curious if since I have a metal halide, is there a possibility of a high tech setup? I have room on the other side of the wall under the stairs case for anything extra if needed. 

I also plan on a deep sand bed if this helps any.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

if you go high tech, injected pressurized Co2 w/ EI dosing/ etc

Recommend these plants: Pogo erectus, Tall hairgrass, Dirt the tank cap with sand, ludwigia arcuata, some blyx japonica, have a Very small foreground area and make it most background, and a lily that grows in all levels of the tank Except for the floating leaves... And stellatus "type 2"


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

maybe some type of bonsai type tree scape , with mosses on top, and petite anubias on the bottom.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If you want to know how much light you have, with that mix of different lights, you can use a PAR meter to do so. You can borrow one: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/131882-fs-rent-apogee-par-meter.html I have a hard time believing that with all of those fixtures that you could have low light. But, I don't see any way to guess how much you do have.


----------



## Toast (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks for the link for the PAR meter.

Is there anywhere I can get mineralized topsoil?


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Toast said:


> Thanks for the link for the PAR meter.
> 
> Is there anywhere I can get mineralized topsoil?


Usually you make it, either from backyard topsoil or MGOPS (or similar). 
I recommend you read these threads:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-mineralized-soil-substrate-aaron-talbot.html
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/84918-suitable-soils-walstad-method.html


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I recall some people making it and selling some of it, but that was a few years ago. One problem with selling it is the high shipping cost compared to a reasonable cost for dirt. I'm guessing it was hard to sell it.


----------



## Toast (Oct 31, 2015)

I would really rather not go through the process of making it myself. I will if I can't find any that I can go pick up around the DFW metroplex


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

Toast said:


> I would really rather not go through the process of making it myself. I will if I can't find any that I can go pick up around the DFW metroplex


Perhaps a club member would be willing to make it and sell it to you at a reasonable markup (or trade for plants or ?) for his/her time?

Also, the club has a PAR meter for members to use for free.


----------



## Toast (Oct 31, 2015)

I have been wanting to join back into the club, however the March meeting, I can not attend due to it being held on my son's birthday. 

I would definitely pay a reasonable markup on some dirt if someone was willing to make some or happen to have some. Since I am just getting back into aquatic plants, I do not have much. I can post a pic of the one plant I do have in a small tank and share some clippings. I received it a couple of years ago from the club. I am not sure the name.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Toast said:


> I have been wanting to join back into the club, however the March meeting, I can not attend due to it being held on my son's birthday.


lol that's so funny! my birthday is also this march 4th, hitting 17, time flies when your having fun :faint2:
Happy b day


----------



## Toast (Oct 31, 2015)

My son is turning 3! &#55357;&#56843; Exciting!


----------



## bradquade (Jan 18, 2018)

I mineralized some topsoil a few months back and used it in one of my tanks. There weren't any issues with it, but I really didn't like it. I got the vibe that it didn't have a lot of nutrition. Maybe the topsoil I used wasn't the best. I have a bunch of extra if you want to try it. I highly recommend getting something like black diamond blasting sand or pool filter sand and dosing the water column with dry ferts though. This is what I do in all of my high and low tech tanks and the biggest issue is that my plants grow too fast.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

bradquade said:


> I mineralized some topsoil a few months back and used it in one of my tanks. There weren't any issues with it, but I really didn't like it. I got the vibe that it didn't have a lot of nutrition. Maybe the topsoil I used wasn't the best. I have a bunch of extra if you want to try it. I highly recommend getting something like black diamond blasting sand or pool filter sand and dosing the water column with dry ferts though. This is what I do in all of my high and low tech tanks and the biggest issue is that my plants grow too fast.


In my fluval V high tech dirted, i used organic miracle grow for my soil, but in my 40b i used EcoScraps organic garden soil. Works Great, but my trick was that its about 3"-4" thick plus the 2" cap of sand. Doesn't cause issues though yet and its been up for a while, you have to add clay though if you want some nice reds. Haven't seen any deficiencies. Tbh everyone's been giving dirt to the dirt method, but personally im never doing it any other way after i tried dirted for the first time not to long ago. But eventually even in a dirted tank you Can start dry dosing if you want. Its really just an option for if you want insurance on your plants. depending on the TYPE of dirt you used, that takes a LOT of things into consideration. For example dirt from the coat of NC is highly acidic and holds very little nutrients at all because its 78% sand which is inert.


----------



## Toast (Oct 31, 2015)

My first planted tank was dirt, I sprinkled osmocote under the dirt, and I mixed the dirt with absorb all I believe. Topped it off with black diamond. My plants grew so fast, I was trimming every other week to keep it from getting over grown. Mooncon supplied me with some organic mineralized top soil from his garden. I may try on of these suggestions. I never thought about using organic miracle grow.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

talk to mooncoon, danny he's in mequite and a member of the club. he makes it.


----------



## Toast (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks Joe! I have gotten some from him in the past. I sent him a message but have received no response.


----------

